# How To Buy Electric Motors at Harbor Freight



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

What? Electric motors are not listed on the Harbor Freight website?

Its true. You can't even search the website to find an electric motor. But they do sell them. I found this out the hard way and had to e-mail Harbor Freight to find out how to look them up on the website. I surmise they don't sell too many motors this way.

Anyway, here is the setup. You have to *download the owner's manual* for one of the electric motors to find the *Item Number* of the motor you want. You then search the item number on the Harbor Freight website. Listed in the owner's manual are the following motor sizes: 1/2 Hp, 1 HP, 1 1/2 HP, 2 HP, 3 HP.

To download the electric motor manual go here: http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/68000-68999/68302.pdf

Looking over the prices, they seem to be about 25% less that other motors of similar type and size listed at other sources.

Anyway, the mystery is solved and if you want a HF electric motor, here is how you have to look it up. You had better save the link to the motor manual as it is almost impossible to obtain.

Strange, isn't it.

Planeman


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I have bought a lot of motors in the past, I get them brand new on Ebay. Always great deals. Just recently I bought a 5 hp Leeson single phase 24 amp 184T FR for my air compressor, it was 338.00 with free shipping. It is an awesome motor and has been great, seems that would be hard to beat. I also bought a Unisaw motor on ebay, brand new 4 hp for 398.00 shipped. I would be skeptical about a HF motor and would seem hard to believe they are better deals than what I often find on Ebay.

Getting ready to buy a few more 5 hp motors and also looking at a 3 hp single phase 145tc on ebay right now, all brand new motors.

So does HF motors beat Leeson or Baldor or Marathon motors?


----------

